# Terry's Chocolate Factory & Admin - York - July 2014



## GPSJim (Jul 28, 2014)

We all know this place and I've been wanting to get in here for years! When I finally got around to paying the place a visit it had been sealed tighter than a nuns .... But now, after stalking the secca for weeks (sorry to them) and getting a little inside help, I made it to the holy grail - Terry's York!

Visited with a new member, welcome along littlejohn! 

The splore was epic, success with access and we even made it out without any incidents, though we did spot security a few times during our visit.

Hope you all enjoy the pictures, you can see my earlier report which has lots of externals HERE.

Starting with the ADMIN BUILDING

































The FACTORY





















Thanks for looking ​


----------



## silver surfer (Jul 28, 2014)

fantastic pics , really need to do this as only 25 mins away from me !


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2014)

You start a report with a photo like that, its bound to be bloody good all the way through, brilliant shots a real pleasure to look through, also youve made it very appealing so cheers!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

Really jealous of this! I hope to see this one day. Nice photos and report!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice pics, especially the first!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2014)

Absolutely stunning pics sir, sharp from front to back. 
Glad all the recon work was worth it, top drawer!


----------



## Section 106 (Jul 29, 2014)

What a stunning staircase - very Titanic in form, particularly with the glass dome. Thanks very much for this.


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 29, 2014)

That's Fantastic! well done..............


----------



## GPSJim (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you all for the really nice comments!


----------



## RichPDG (Jul 30, 2014)

Brilliant stuff! I'm glad you made it mate!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

That's great mate, love the oval window shot..


----------



## Old No.13 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thats crackin Jim, superb sots, its a stunning building. Did they use it in Utopia?


----------



## robbie1003 (Aug 16, 2014)

stunning! cant say anymore apart from im jealous.


----------



## GPSJim (Aug 21, 2014)

Old No.13 said:


> Thats crackin Jim, superb sots, its a stunning building. Did they use it in Utopia?



They did, mate! Don't tell me you're into that as well?


----------



## Potter (Aug 21, 2014)

Awesome, and great work


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 22, 2014)

Great photos, as many others have said, especially that first one! What a fascinating place, I do hope at least the sumptious pannelled admin buildings get saved, and before the vandals and graphitti gang get in. Are there any plans for it do you know?


----------



## GPSJim (Aug 24, 2014)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Are there any plans for it do you know?



They're building new homes on the site now and since the remaining buildings are listed they're creating a mixture of offices too. I really hope they're sympathetic to the admin building.


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## genna8 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been said loads of times now but I'm going to add my comments anyway - Just bought a book called 'Beauty in Decay which contains some of eh best pics I've ever seen on urban exploration and yours are deffo on a par with them. Well done for gaining access - persistence pays. Well done!


----------



## GPSJim (Aug 31, 2014)

genna8 said:


> It's been said loads of times now but I'm going to add my comments anyway - Just bought a book called 'Beauty in Decay which contains some of eh best pics I've ever seen on urban exploration and yours are deffo on a par with them. Well done for gaining access - persistence pays. Well done!



Wow, to have my pictures compared to something in a printed book is an amazing credit. Thank you, very kind!


----------



## GPSJim (Aug 31, 2014)

A couple of extras from a recent explore.


----------

